# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tuntemattoman Sotilaan ambulanssi

## moxu

Sekä Edvin Laineen että Rauni Mollbergin Tuntemattomassa sotilaassa, kuin myös Pyynikin kesäteatterissa useina kesinä -60-luvulla Laineen ohjaamana sekä vuonna -97 Kalle Holmbergin uutena sovituksena toteutessa versiossa samasta tekstistä, esiintyy loppupuolella ambulanssibussi, jonka viereen Hietanen ammutaan. Käsitykseni mukaan kyseessä on kaikissa mainituissa tapauksissa ollut sama auto, alkujaan kai Wäinö Paunun kalustoa. 
Tietääkö joku tuosta bussista enemmän, onko se vielä olemassa vai onko kyseessä ollut väärinkäsitys mitä tulee siihen, että auto olisi joka kerta ollut sama?

----------

